# HELP! Ignition column is stuck!



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

For about 6 months every while i've been having a hard time turning the key.. Sometimes it works fine for a while, then it doesn't.. over the past week its just been getting really bad.. I've been trying to turn it for about an hour today and nothing is happening.. I've read some stuff about spraying wd40 or graphite spray inside to greese it up, but that it wont last forever.. Does anyone know a place in Long Island New York to bring this to to get fixed since pontiac is gone?

Please help me with this asap guys:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The mechanism is worn to the point its failing. Repair or replacement is now inevitable. Graphite or a dry teflon lube will help with the friction but your issue is beyond lubrication.

The best bet for longevity on NOT having his problem is to keep the weight off the key fob. The weight from added house keys, other car keys and such weighs the key fob and the metal to metal wears excessively. Not to say this is the only reason for this but the added weight contributes to excessive more rapid wear on the mechanism.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you know where i could take it to get fixed since pontiac is not an option any more?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hockey499s said:


> Do you know where i could take it to get fixed since pontiac is not an option any more?


If you want a dealer to fix it why not call a former Pontiac Dealer, they still perform service. I'd also consider a locksmith versed in auto locks.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, Thanks a lot.


----------



## atx63bravo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Having the same exact problem*

I am currently experiencing the same issues as you. I am noticing that when it is REALLY hot out side, about 100 degrees, the key gets pretty much impossible to turn until the temperature in the car lowers and then I can generally get it going. I have been doing alot of looking into this and I feel confident in replacing the ignition cylinder sleeve. I just ordered my new one for about 35 shipped from gmpartsdirect.com, and the part number is 92234035. Also, watch this video on Youtube, it seems like it is pretty easy to do. 



 (sorry mods if I should not have put a link in here, delete if necessary. ) For the price and relative ease of install I would go ahead and do it as a preventative measure. Hope this helps ya out.


----------

